# Hacer un circuito impreso en espejo



## stan1975 (Jun 18, 2010)

hola amigos, saludos a todos, a lo que voy es que hice in cicuito impreso de un amplificador ya tengo el impreso pero mi pregunta es se puede poner en espejo, el impreso lo hice con pcb wizard ?
supongamos que esta es mi placa:

   a__________________b    y su espejo seria  b________________a  claro que solo lo haga en en forma horizontal, ya se que se tendria que volver hacer el cuircuito pero habra una forma para ahorrar tiempo. cualquier sugerencia gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 19, 2010)

A mi no me queda muy claro lo que quieres hacer....

pero te podria sugerir, a ver si es lo que necesitas... que vayas al File/Print en el submenu hay una opcion que dice mirror(Espejo)
la seleccionas y listo.... a imprimir...

Saludos....


----------



## Electronec (Jun 19, 2010)

Si la placa ya la tienes terminada, me refiero pasada ya por el ácido,
mientras no tengas ningun integrado, no hay problema importante.
Los transistores de potencia ojo con ellos por la posición.
Analízala bién.

Si no es asi, mira lo que te comenta lubeck.

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 19, 2010)

Hola
Cuando le das a imprimir tienes que meterte en la configuracion de la impresora para que te imprima en modo espejo.


----------



## stan1975 (Jun 19, 2010)

hola amigos gracias por responder bueno eso de imprimirla para pasarla a la placa ya lo tengo muy claro, lo que quiero es que fisicamente queden encontradas como un espejo, y como dice electronec si yo invierto en componentes de 2 pines no afecta, pero en componentes de 3 pines o mas como transistores he integrados si afecta, les presento un foto de como debe de quedar y mi foto de la modificacion que le hice la modificacion, en la foto donde se muestra el espejo aqui es la misma placa mismos componentes solo que estan encontradas, ahora mi placa si ustedes la giran nunca quedan encontradas los componentes quedan cambiados de lugar, saludos y gracias


----------



## Electronec (Jun 19, 2010)

Si te fijas bien en la foto del PCB real, los componentes no guardan una simetria de espejo, si no que lo aparentan.
Fíjate sobre todo en los pics centrales y en los transisitores adyacentes.
Con esto quiero decirte que cada mitad del pcb es distinto al otro, están diseñados de forma individual, eso sí, respetando la posición de los componentes de ambas partes, para guardar una estética de simetria.

Te lo tienes que currar entera.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 19, 2010)

Ya entendi...

Si efectivamente es como menciona Electronec....
tienes que hacerla completa... por los pines de los integrados y transistores sobretodo....


----------



## stan1975 (Jun 19, 2010)

Gracias amigos por su comentario, bien recibidos, ya lo empece a hacer para que aparente ser un espejo, gracias por todo


----------

